# Boy dogs or Girl Dogs???



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

I have to ask what do owners prefer the most boy dogs or girls? I heard so many things I heard girl dogs are smarter I heard that boy dogs are more loving I heard so many things I have to get an opinion I have 2 boys. I was thinking that my 3rd one should be a girl Im not sure yet. I hate the thought of having her fixed and being cut like that but I dont know Im confused alot of people are in favor of girls


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

I think it has more to do with personality than sex, though sex probably has a little to do with it. I wanted a girl pup, but when we went to look at Bo, I couldn't pass on him because he is a boy. He was adorable, but more important when my daughter sat down, he curled right up in her lap, and did well with both my kids when we met him. His personality was exactly what we wanted- not too docile, not too "hyper". I am glad we didn't pass on him because he is a male.


----------



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

Like I said Ive always been attracted to boy dogs but everyone is trying to convince me to get a girl I dont know I still love boys they are funny and goofy I just adore them Ive never had a girl dog so I cant really compare. I think you are right about finding the right dog I held a little boy chiuahua and he was calm and scared in my arms but when they put him back in the cage he chewed up one of the other puppies until the puppy cried I said to myself thank god I didnt get him ha he was a dr jekyll and mr hyde ha he almost ate the other dog I felt so bad


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

I actually found out about Bo by calling about a female. She was on the internet, and she had been adopted, but they told me they had a male littermate. From what I can tell, Bo is the largest of the puppies, and is black with some white. He was so sweet and pretty, and I knew that the chances of finding a home for a large, black lab or labx puppy with white on it were slim, I couldn't leave him there. 

I hope to get a Doberman in a few years, but since male dobes can be male dog aggressive, I would get a female.


----------



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

I go for the tiny dogs I dont have room and I am intimidated by dogs that can eat me Im small at 5'4 100 pounds I have a chi 9 pounds and a yorkie 12 pounds. The Yorkie chili pulls me out of my shoes when I walk him and hes small I am attracted to Great Danes and some German sheperds and Labs as far as big dogs go ,, but I prefer small baby dogs ,, the smaller the better for me only because Im used to them


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

LOL, I love big dogs. Little dogs usually get on my nerves. My husband wanted a little dog, but I overrode him.

We are working on loose leash walking so that Bo doesn't pull, cause he's going to be BIG.


----------



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

Naa My dogs are so adorable they are great my son wants a husky I like them too I just dont have the space and my husband wants to kill me I have 2 dogs and want 3 he is so against it

I honestly adore all dogs ,,I have cancer and my dogs relax me and make me feel happy when I want to die ..I have bone cancer and there is alot of pain involved I have a rod in my left leg and yes it hurts ,I have cancer in my hip and knee and I go for chemo every friday so without my dogs Id die I adore them and they know it I spoil them I just say a thing on the news about dogs they say that people that own dogs are healthier I dont know about that one but I have to say they do something for people in pain. However.. they had this cute little datsun (spell??) Anyway the datsun actually warms the joints that hurt in humans its amazing and then they had a Lab who is a service dog so adorable and a yorkie that makes sick kids smile ,.everyone should have a dog I know it does something


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I have a male dog and I absolutely love him. Combined with the fact that male dogs are harder to place in shelters because of the fear that they will mark and/or hump....I prefer males.


----------



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

I prefer Males too I have 2 but I have family members telling me a girl is better but Im afraid to make the wrong choice Im used to boys ..


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

It's all a matter of personal preference I have had male dogs in the past and currently I have 2 females My personal preference are for female dogs
Why? Because I find that they they are more focused and not as easily distracted than male dogs. Is there any truth to that? Who knows I'm just stating my own preferences .Would I get a male dog in the future? Sure if I found one I really wanted then the sex of the dog wouldnt really matter


----------



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

I am so confused I guess its a matter of finding the right dog whether if its male or female if its love its love like I saw 3 or 4 yorkies and once I saw chili there was no doubt about it the look on his face and the eye contact told me he was it,, same with prince. Prince looked at my husband through the glass and he wanted him out of that cage ,,, right away so I have a hard time choosing how can you pick one dog over another its absolutely crazy and difficult but I dont know I just think there is a connection


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

It's personal preference. 

The girls mature faster (a big bonus) as far as focus goes, but I don't think they're any less distractable overall. The boys tend to be more lovey. There's some differences that go along with breed, too- I won't own another female corgi, but I really prefer female collies, and if I get a GSD in the future, that will be a female since they tend to be a little less likely to challenge their handlers, which is a trait I find obnoxious. And if you want to show, the boys stay in coat better (not a consideration in all breeds, obviously) and can be showier than the girls. It really is just personal preference. In general? A good breeder will pick the right pup for you out of the litter. Generally there's going to be a range of personalities in both sexes. Ruling out one or the other, when you're just looking for a pet, can be a way to miss out on a great dog.


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

Person preference. MY personal preference is for boys (and I've owned a lot of girls in my lifetime).

Here we go again! "Boys are sweeter, girls are smarter." "There's a reason they're called bitches." I have no reason to argue with either of these old sayings, lol! On the other hand, one of my best friends will have nothing but girls and I love her gang...I just don't want to live with them!


----------



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

Boys are sweet as hell , I have my 2 boys and I adore them so much they are so adorable. I cant imagine how a girl could be any better than what I have now they are my boys I love them because of they are so loving My boys greet me at the door and when I wake up they both get out of their bed and come to me why because they are so loyal and sweet. I know there are girls out there that are the same I have 2 boys and a girl as far as children go and my girl always accuses me of favoring the boys. I dont feel like I do that but girls are needier and want to talk and have issues and boys are different. SO do I favor my boys sometimes I suppose my 19 year old Im always bragging about how handsome he is and tall and strong a man already and my 4 year old boy he can be alot of work but again hes mamas boy but my girl who is a 14 year old is the perfect student and made the best schools and just is an angel she loves her teachers and friends and is all around great where my 19 year old causes me so much grief I cant even tell you what he does because hes bad to the bone but still you feel so much love and its just youre boy nomatter what. With my daughter I have to practise more patience in listening to how much she loves her teachers and why she doesnt want to graduate and how shes going to cry leaving her present school for High school I never felt that way I just went ha So Its hard with a daughter but she loves me more than anything shes good hearted and loves me and remembers my birthday my oldest son he does NOTHING ha so i have to realize what I have in my daughter a son is a son till he gets a wife and daughter is a daughter for the rest of your life.. I believe that


----------



## bella's Mum (Apr 1, 2008)

I would probably almost always chose a female over male, of course that would depend on how the meeting with pups/dogs went.
Girls are less terretorial i have found, they females i have had have always been more caring towards children and more willing to be part of human pack,


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Based on my experience the boys tend to be more lovey, simpler animals. They tend to love to dote on their owners. They're sweet and mine take commands easier. 

Now the girls.... where to begin? Bitches are a great word to describe them. All my girls are smarter than the boys (though that might be a fluke). They are tricky little things and can be quite moody. My shelties female is the grumpiest thing I've ever been around. 

All that said, I much prefer females.  (don't ask)

If I have multiple dogs I'll probably have a mixture though as I think there are merits to both.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I like both genders. I'll probably always have at least one of each. But, since you already have 2 males, you should probably get a female if you get another dog. You don't want too much male rivalry going on. 

If you have her spayed at 6 months, the impact on her is minimal, and the procedure is safe. If it really scares you, you can ask the breeder to spay her before you get her. That's fine for tiny breeds, though I wouldn't recommend it for larger breeds. You would definitely want to have her spayed, though----you don't want to lose her to pyometra.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I enjoy both males and females, but, there is a difference! In general, I've found females to be more independent (and more of a challenge!), but, to be absolutely delightful, wonderful companions. Males, in general, are more dependent, more demonstratively affectionate. I have both, and will always want to have at least one of each in my family.


----------



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow Im so grateful for all the comments I really think I will look at girls and boys and see what hits me I think ur right I already have 2 boys maybe a girl will keep them on their toes ha and put them in their place. That means I will have to spend a fortune on new clothes for my girl ha all pink and sugar and spice ha.. meanwhile the boys will have their parkers and their cool tshirts and sweaters thank u to all who took the time to email


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

Can I chime in?

Since so many outspoken Boy dog lovers have shared their views, I'd like to put in my vote for girl dogs..

Why
1) Because they are little baby girls.
2) Because they don't try to hump your leg.
2A) Because they don't get red rocket.
3) Boy dogs mark by lifting their leg and peeing. Peeing on the furniture, peeing on other dogs, peeing on people's legs, peeing on everything.
-- Yes, girl dogs do pee, but their pee goes down, not out.
-- I'd rather wipe pee off the hardwood floor then try to clean it off the side of the couch.
4) If you go to a park, you don't have to worry about your dog trying to mount everyone else's dog. - "Bezerker, STOP THAT"... loll
5) Girl dogs are easy to train.
6) Girl dogs are not as territorial, dominant struggling and don't fight in parks as much.
7) Girl dogs do not lick their nuts all day.

I have two girl dogs and yes, the older one can be independent at times. But she's still my little girl and she knows it.

B


----------



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

ok you convinced me Im getting a girl next time ... ha I already have a name 

She will be Spicey... after the spice girls ha


----------



## bella's Mum (Apr 1, 2008)

b-line you just listed all the reasons i chose my bella this time round!
lol
what dogs do you have at the moment


----------



## talltail (Jan 25, 2008)

I had always grown up with boy dogs, so when I got dogs of my own, I was sure I would get a couple of boys. Ends up, I got two girls! I love them to death, but I hope to get a boy some time in the future.


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

bella's Mum said:


> b-line you just listed all the reasons i chose my bella this time round!
> lol
> what dogs do you have at the moment


Hi Bella's Mum,

When I got my pup 4 months ago, I did consider a male dog. Since I already had a bitch in the house, I was told that adding a second dog of the opposite sex may be the more positive route. Then I was reminded of the "boy dog" traits by a friend. As soon as he said, "Red Rocket" and "leg lifting for marking purposes", I said, GIRL DOG !!! 

Both of my girls are Portuguese Water Dogs, Wavy Coat.
Maggie puppy: She's getting spayed today 
she's 5 months.









Nikita is our 12 year old:


----------



## Doyles-a-Royal (Mar 17, 2008)

I really couldn't choose lol. We've owned both male and female dogs and it's the difference in their breeds which seem to make them different from one another.

If I really had to choose I would favour the females as we currently own a female dog, but I love male dogs also xD


----------



## QKid (Apr 5, 2008)

I prefer girls simply because I find them easier to house-train. With males, there's the territorial problem, and on top of that, I don't have to worry about the lifting up of legs. I completely agree with B-Line - I'd rather clean up pee on the floor than off the wall or something.


----------



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

Im going today to look for a girl I cant wait.. Im so excited I really want a girl now just to have something different but my hubby is already complaining that I should have gotten my boy dogs fixed first and then buy her but I will be getting them fixed next week so whats a few days well he said if this puppy keeps him up all night hes taking her back Im like worried about that but I will deal with it when it happens yikes off to brooklyn I go


----------



## Soleris (Mar 20, 2008)

I usually preferred male dogs. I was always told they were sweeter, but I recently got a female Border collie. She is the best! I LOVE females now. I still like males, but the females are great. She is very smart, and very focused. they are very sweet with kids also. Mine is very calm for a puppy to. I don't know though, it might just be her breed/personality. 

P.S. Male or Female a dog is a dog, and if you go to the right place, you will find the right pup for you.


----------



## nirok (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah i agree its all to do with personality and dog type .... there are common myths around like girl dogs are better than male dogs or if you are getting a second dog make it a female.... we have a few dogs... an older female and two males at similar ages and a young female puppie... one of the males was fixed at 8 months the other has recently been fixed at 2 and half years (we let him breed).... the older female is also the mother of the two males and the grandmother of the younger female.... what i have found is that the male who was fixed early is extremely calm and gets on very well with the older mother.... the recently fixed male use to be very twitchy and not all controlable, though now we have him fixed he is amazingly changed and has calmed down alot.... the younger female puppie who is fixed acts very puppie like and is abit nutty.... the older female is quick clearly in charge of them all, yet i notice that teh younger female tries to compete with her while the males never do.... some things i have noticed between males and females... i have found if a male is feixed early he won't cock his leg as much, females tend to be more terriortorial especially on walks.... they tend to be more cautious while males will more than likely run up to another dog and check them out.... females don't mark there terriortory as much, but they still do it.... other than that i havn't noticed alot of differences, I find they have similar personalities which vary more than between the sexes.... another thing is that i have noticed our females seem more likely to snap at other dogs but this could simply be poor training, which i'd say also plays a big part in how a dog turns out


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Don't worry about getting her spayed, easy. I picked Mia up the same day and she wanted to jump up and off of the bed. The hardest part was keeping her quiet.

Get those boys fixed and don't you let your DH touch the new puppy. Couldn't you make sure he agrees first? 

Also, our female is very affectionate. I could do with less tongue kisses from her!!


----------



## nirok (Apr 6, 2008)

no for the question of do i get my dog fixed you need to ask yourself a few questions for both male and females... males you need to ask yourself will i ever let him breed and if yes then can i breed him as a stud enough times to satisfy there natural breeding cycle? if you can't he will be a jittering mess, lol... inwhich case i suggest fixing him.... it calms them down and you don't have to do it straight away... i wouldn't do it to early as this will effect there muscle growth... its kinda like fixing a child before they have gone throgh there growth stage, they require the chemicals to grow healthy.... we do ours at around 8 months or so.... but i agree that fixing a male calms them down alot!! for females you need to ask the big questions will i let her mate? and can i handle puppies in the future? or does she even need to be fixed? can i control her when she goes on heat enough to make sure we don't have an accident.... though unless you let your dog roam the naughbour hood it will be hard for her to get pregnant especiially if you have seen the effort it takes for tehm to breed.... i don't think fixing a female chanegs there personality as much as it does for males.... and i have noticed sometimes it may make them slightly worse only calming with age


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

Males all the way  I love them... I find them more lovable and goofy, and I have had no problems with marking in the house, or those "lip sticks"... and I personally don't find those much of a problem, especially when considering gender. 

But I defiantly think it depends on the breed. For a lot of Boxer owners, they prefer the males.. and I am the same.. they are just clowns! Owen was super easy to train, he is such a well mannered boy. And Dugan, well, he is a our little terror, but he is a wonderful dog. If I could, I would always stick with males, but I know our next dog could very well be a female..

I also like the build of most male dogs better and you don't have to worry about heat cycles (if you decide not to spay) or moody dogs lol.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

We have six male dogs, one female. Three of our males are intact. I have owned other male and female dogs previously. In response to:

1) Because they are little baby girls.

O...K.

2) Because they don't try to hump your leg.

Females will also hump.

2A) Because they don't get red rocket.

No, but they do bleed all over when in heat if not spayed.

3) Boy dogs mark by lifting their leg and peeing. Peeing on the furniture, peeing on other dogs, peeing on people's legs, peeing on everything.
-- Yes, girl dogs do pee, but their pee goes down, not out.
-- I'd rather wipe pee off the hardwood floor then try to clean it off the side of the couch.

Our dogs do not mark "all over." Not in the house, not all over the yard, not on car tires, etc. because they are TRAINED not to. 

4) If you go to a park, you don't have to worry about your dog trying to mount everyone else's dog. - "Bezerker, STOP THAT"... loll

Females will also mount.

5) Girl dogs are easy to train.

My boy dogs have also been easy to train and are active in a variety of dog sports.

6) Girl dogs are not as territorial, dominant struggling and don't fight in parks as much.

Terriotorialism, "dominance" and aggression are individual traits not only determined by gender.

7) Girl dogs do not lick their nuts all day.

My dogs have more to do than that all day, and my girl dog also has something else to do besides lick herself.


----------



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

My Husband LOVEs her he doesnt think shes a dog ha He said are u sure shes a dog ha I was worried for nothing he is an animal lover I can see it in his eyes ha Thank god ha I will call the vet and get my girl checked and my boys fixed I hope they will be ok I just worry worry worry I should have gotten this done a long time ago but was too scared and my vet wast really in agreement..he felt that it doesnt change them at all so we will see the difference when I get them done will let u know all about it


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I've only had male dogs. Once I decided on a breed, I realized that a male would once again be a better choice because if I had a pretty little fluffy girlie dog, I'd end up going all Paris and wearing matching outfits. And I can't let that happen. 

I do prefer female cats, though. I think males are generally friendlier, but after losing one to urinary blockage complications, I'm sticking with girls. Unless, of course, a boy needs me. I don't pick my cats anyway, they pick me.


----------



## aprilia (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm all about the girl dogs. My experience with male dogs is that they will mark - neutered or not. And the females do seem more focused, period. I've had lots of lovey female dogs, so I think that's more about breed and personality... Lana, my doxie girl, is the most affectionate dog you'll ever meet, ALWAYS wants to be near you and kissing you. Speckles, my beagle girl, will stop by for a belly rub on occasion, but she's usually looking for something to explore. It's just who they are. 

Also, something I discovered while with my ex - the die-hard yorkie fan, some people preferr girls because they can put little pink ribbons in their hair and more readily dress them up.


----------



## Scamp (May 24, 2007)

REGI, 
I just would like to start off by saying that I am sorry to hear of your cancer.
Second, I understand where you are coming from 100%. No matter the breed, dog's make you feel better, after all Dog spelled backwards is God...But, going back to the daschund breed, YES...my mom has a daschund named Koda. Whenever I am sick with the flu or not feeling well he comes up in my lap and I really feel better. My stomach pain nearly goes away...I can not explain it


----------



## spoodles (Apr 6, 2008)

For some reason I have always preferred female dogs. I have 3 female Standard Poodles. But then I got Rex, my male Standard, and he is just wonderful. So I guess I can say that I don't have a preference any more. It's the dog itself and his/her individual personality rather than the sex of the animal, I think.


----------



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

Well I always had boys I never wanted to get a girl because I didnt want to get her cut when it was time to get spayed ..it was a stupid reason because I would have missed out on the little love of my life... Now I have 2 boys and a girl and I have to say the girl is smarter in alot of ways the boys have dumb looks on their faces when shes around ha.. But I cant decide which I prefer now because I love them all so much ..My boys are lovable and silly and so loyal and sweet and my girl is smart and pretty and funny and beautiful I will never pick a dog on sex alone. My boys are getting fixed this coming weekend I dont know how they will go without food and water from midnight until 11 am thats like cruelty to them they want their food and water right away ... jeez then when my girl is 6 to 8 months its her turn the poor girl ... But I just want it over my living room is drenched in pee from the boys marking so much. WHen the little girl plays in the living room she smells all the spots they went frequently Im afraid she will get their bad habits// Thats all I need ..so I keep her seperated most of the time..


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

well in general ive heard males are more intent on pleasing you, and females tend to just be like "ppfft whateva" lol. but if i went on just that, my harlequin should have a "wee wee" and not a "doodie" because shes all about pleasing me and only me. my brindle is "doodie" to the max. shes got the "whatever" attitude down pat. the only reason we have girls is because my SO couldnt stand seeing great danes "wee wee"s all the time. even when they are just standing there they are very noticable! i wanted a male because they are a little bigger and bulkier than females, but oh well. im glad we have our girls. love them both. but i would like to have a male sometime! we are planning on getting atleast one more dane when we buy a house, and maybe a mastiff, if not then another dane. so that we have 4 all together. i would like atleast one male. but we will seeee!


----------



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

You are so right males always want to please u my 2 boys are like that and they love me so much.. However ,, My 9 pound brindle chi boy has a very noticeable thingy and my Yorkie who is 13 to 14 pound male doesnt have it noticable and doesnt do the crude things the chi does. SO it depends on the boy. I dont think my Yorkie Chili knows where his is? And Princeton found a way to use it to his own advantage.. But like i say I am tired of them marking my living room after awhile nomatter what u do u cant get rid of the smell. I tried everything I actually use a water vac to clean the carpet but then the machine smells discusting and its just a mess. I use products to get the smell off but my girl went to every spot so the smell isnt gone. I hope they stop marking once they are fixed. I am so scared to fix them my Princeton is 2 years old and its a little late to get him nuetered. I think his bad ways are imbedded into his brain. My girl has to learn how to use the paper since mingling with the boys she decided she was going to just pee anywhere so I carry her to the paper and tell her to go there but she runs off ,,so I guess its back to potty training 101..all over again


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

I can't decide.It depends on the dog.

I love male greyhounds,because they seem to love attention more so then a female and love cuddles more.They tend to lean more for rubs too.However I have met some super sweet female greyhounds and had some sweet females in my life,like my last foster greyhound,Blair! What a love! I almost adopted her myself.And of course,my sweet,sweet Chelsea (in my siggy).She was my girl and my best friend and was always so happy go lucky,sweet and just wanted to be loved!! She is/was my love and I miss her so much.She had to be the BEST dog in my life.

As for beagles...it really depends.My foster at the moment,Bambi is quite prissy.She often sticks her nose in the air with that "I don't care...whatever" air about her.She does like being the center of attention sometimes and loves getting attention and love...however she seems to care less! Right now as I am here,she is in the other room sleeping.She could care less what room I am in half the time and is pretty independant.She kinda reminds me of a cat,as far as personality goes.

But the male beagles I have fostered were all about territory.They wanted loves sometimes,but were not cuddly like most of the females I have had or been around! The last male foster beagle I had was really needy tho and constantly needed to be watched and he marked everything,but was neutered.So as I have said...it does depend.

My mom's dog,is a little terrier mix and is the sweetest thing ever!!!! Always wants kisses and hugs and love.He always wants to be with someone too,but is fine when left alone.He is intact too! 

So it depends.
I am 50/50 I think.I am hoping to adopt a greyhound the summer,but can't decide whether I want a male or female,because I have had greyt experiances with BOTH! 

Oh I wanted to add...about the humping,females will do it too.
We had a 12 yr old spaniel mix we found in the streets.We managed to find the owner and they said they didn't want her no more,so we kept her.Her name was Nikki.Well anyway she humped everything,from pillows to legs to stuffed animals to the other dog to the cats...in other words,everything! And she was spayed.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

humping is a dominance thing. my harlequin humps my brindle sometimes, but she mostly did that when they first met and were deciding their pecking order.


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

We absolutly LOVE our little girl. She is energetic, sweet, fun, flirtatious, smart and lovable. Whether or not it is because she is a girl is arguable, but no doubt, we are happy with her. (The ESS in her is definitely the dominant traits, and her energy level matches ours. She seems to fit in perfectly with our chaotic lives)

I don't know if this is typical, but she has bonded incredibly well with my partner -- he seems to have won her over in a way I have not, and I've heard that's a girl dog thing with the man of the household, but who knows.


----------

